# More support for K-Lite use



## Ray (Nov 11, 2018)

I recently listened to a webinar presented by Premier Tech Horticulture concerning the use of bacterial and fungal inoculants (albeit in soils – these are the people who make Pro-Mix potting media) and learned something that adds to the potential benefits of a fertilizer like K-Lite, with its low phosphorus and potassium content. 

The use of higher-phosphorus fertilizers tends to result in very dense tissues in roots. (Not to be confused with dense root systems, which are brought about by using stimulants like KelpMax.) Beneficial microorganisms have a more difficult time colonizing such tissues, so do not produce the same colony densities, nor provide the same degree of protection to the plant.

All of this probably backs up my observations that low-dose K-Lite, coupled with KelpMax and Concentric Ag's Garden Solution, yields very good growth and blooming. In fact, it appears that there is more interaction than I had previously considered:


KelpMax certainly stimulates plant growth and branching of their root systems, but also contributes nutrients not found in fertilizers. It also provides a source of food for the microorganisms in Garden Solution.

K-Lite is a good source of nutrients for the plant, but it provides nutrition for the Garden Solution microorganisms as well.

Garden Solution, by introducing beneficial microorganisms that colonize the plants' root systems, provides protection from pathogens through direct competition, the production of antibiotics, and predation, plus adds to the water and nutrient uptake for the plant via the fungal hyphae.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 11, 2018)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2018)

works for me


----------



## keithrs (Nov 23, 2018)

Just curious, What’s the relationship to bacteria/fungal inoculants and higher P fertilizers causing thickened root cells?


----------



## Stone (Dec 2, 2018)

Ray said:


> I recently listened to a webinar presented by Premier Tech Horticulture concerning the use of bacterial and fungal inoculants (albeit in soils – these are the people who make Pro-Mix potting media) and learned something that adds to the potential benefits of a fertilizer like K-Lite, with its low phosphorus and potassium content.
> 
> The use of higher-phosphorus fertilizers tends to result in very dense tissues in roots. (Not to be confused with dense root systems, which are brought about by using stimulants like KelpMax.) Beneficial microorganisms have a more difficult time colonizing such tissues, so do not produce the same colony densities, nor provide the same degree of protection to the plant.
> 
> ...



Not one word of what you have written here supports the use of low potassium fertilizers so your heading should actually read ''More support for P-Light use''. Big difference.


----------



## Ray (Dec 3, 2018)

True enough, except of course that the product _named_ "K-Lite" happens to be very low in P, as well.


----------

